# Is The Election Trumped Up?



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2016)

Love him or hate him, he has nads. Either that or he's just plain sociopathic. He is accusing Hillary of being "drugged up" last debate (I didn't see it who "won"?) and says they should both undergo drug testing before the next one. I assume that means he lost the second debate like he lost the first one (which I saw most of). 

He also says she needs to be jailed for numerous crimes. Damn. He's right but just damn, no one "big" has ever said that about the lifetime criminal before. He's really going after her. For those that may not know I don't have a dog in this race so politically speaking I don't give a rat's who wins because no matter who does, we are all gonna lose that's for sure. 

I'm posting this not to start a political debate so none of that, I'm merely posting it because this is the best show in town. The entertainment value here is off the charts. This is the stuff of a political sci--fi crime novel. A lifetime criminal female thug running against a capitalist sociopath for the reigns of government. This is getting really really good!

I decided to run the words trump and pence through an anagram generator and one of the results that came up was pretty damn funny given the fact that some women have accused him of actually grabbing them by the twat! One of the results that came up was Mr. C#nt Peep!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2016)

BTW if you are a bigtime fan of either of these scumbags, remember I am not picking on *you* so no need to get sideways about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm just ready for it to be over ... it's now because of social media has turned family against family and friends against friends ... #readyforittobeover . #whocaresweareallscewed .
#bendover

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 15, 2016)

I can't stand to watch or listen to either of them, but I'm a Trump fan because he's pure comedic gold! The number of laughs I've gotten from various memes and jokes at his expense has far outweighed any Clinton humor that I've run across. If I can't root for either person, I'm forced to choose based on the laugh factor...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> it's now because of social media has turned family against family and friends against friends ...



When someone turns against their friend or family member because of politics, nothing can be blamed except the small mind of that person.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> When someone turns against their friend or family member because of politics, nothing can be blamed except the small mind of that person.



Very true ... I must know a bat guana ton of small minded people

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 15, 2016)

No New Yorkers 2016

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 2 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm out. I cannot listen to or tolerate either. I will be voting but only for the rest of the ballot. I just cannot bring myself to put a check mark next either name. Trump is a buffoon, but I do agree with him on one thing - Mrs. Clinton should be in jail. The very sad thing is that with 4 years of another Clinton Presidency the Supreme Court will be taking a hard left. And if the Senate goes to the democrats that will likely happen in quick order. Mr Trump will have changed the country for a generation, all because he has an uncontrolled ego.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ray D (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm with Wendell, l will be glad when it's over. I see no "entertainment value" in it what so ever.


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 15, 2016)

Brink said:


> No New Yorkers 2016
> 
> View attachment 115060



I like it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2016)

Ray D said:


> I'm with Wendell, l will be glad when it's over. I see no "entertainment value" in it what so ever.



We just have a difference in perspective. The entertainment value is the only thing I see with those two. They got nothing else to offer.


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 15, 2016)

I rather be entertained watching grass grow from my balcony... all that mud slinging gives me a headache ...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2016)

What's ironic is I have seen maybe 1% of the coverage. Not even 1% I bet so that's probably why I'm not sick of it. If I watched news or TV like most people do I would probably feel the same way as you, but we don't even have satellite anymore all we watch is Netflix or You Tube etc. I watch a couple of YT videos a month about the "race" and consider myself caught up.


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 15, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 15, 2016)

Don't watch news or much tv at all ... Netflix some and football ... but dang it I'm a Facebook junkie ... and it's covered in political crap .... maybe it's time I quit Facebook and started going to the FBAA meetings ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ray D (Oct 15, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> I rather be entertained watching grass grow from my balcony... all that mud slinging gives me a headache ...


Agreed... I'm sick of the whole thing. Most of my friends are Republican and will vote that way. The witch, and the whole clinton foundation is corrupt as ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 15, 2016)

I have the upmost respect for my dad ... 84 and works half a day everyday ...
Back as far as I can remember he always said " I am a democrat and will always vote democratic across the board .... 
I've always wondered why we even need political parties ??? Do away with them and save all the money spent trying to tear each other apart ... and those costly worthless conventions ... if one ever runs for the people of America instead of a political party I might think about voting ..


----------



## CWS (Oct 15, 2016)

Sorry!


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 15, 2016)

At least we are not discussing religion.......yet



CWS said:


> I have been wondering how long it would be before this crap would pollute the only website I feel is worthy of my time. I guess it was bound to happen. I think this site is above this kind of BS.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> if one ever runs for the people of America instead of a political party I might think about voting ..



Can't ever happen. Perot tried - in 1992 TPTB told him to pull out or his daughter would not live to see her upcoming marriage. A man named Roy Steinkamp was the Perot family bodyguard (was for 20 years) at the time and is a personal friend of mine. He told me things that make me aware that voting is meaningless. He also confirmed that the rumors of Perot's daughter being threatened were factually reported as rumor. He said that Ross told him that he was threatened by people he knew were credible and dangerous and he had no choice but to pull out. This is why I say Trump is just a puppet. So is Clinton. NO ONE is allowed to win a presidential nomination without "their" stamp of approval. And if they get in office and do not do the bidding they are told this is what happens to them . . . . .





That's just the way it is.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Oct 15, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> At least we are not discussing religion.......yet


That will about do it with me. This has been my safe haven.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2016)

CWS said:


> I have been wondering how long it would be before this crap would pollute the only website I feel is worthy of my time. I guess it was bound to happen. I think this site is above this kind of BS.



How does one single thread, which you can simply choose not to open, "pollute" an entire forum?

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Sprung (Oct 15, 2016)

Trump, Hillary - either way, I don't see either as being good for this nation. There is one that I feel would be worse for our nation than the other, but I'm not going to delve into that.

This is about how I feel about the whole thing:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 15, 2016)

New agenda, winner is prez, looser is VP.
Get them both the frig outa my back frigin back yard


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> How does one single thread, which you can simply choose not to open, "pollute" an entire forum?





Sprung said:


> Trump, Hillary - either way, I don't see either as being good for this nation. There is one that I feel would be worse for our nation than the other, but I'm not going to delve into that.
> 
> This is about how I feel about the whole thing:
> 
> View attachment 115066



That's really funny ... I have a scar under my eyebrow form doing that when I was around a year old with a car key ... according to my mom


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2016)

Brink said:


> ...winner is prez, looser is VP....



Just how it used to be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> That's really funny ... I have a scar under my eyebrow form doing that when I was around a year old with a car key ... according to my mom



You were holding the key with your eyebrow? That's some seriously bushy brow!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2016)

Brink said:


> looser is VP.



If Hillary loses then we *would* have a "loose" VP!


----------



## Brink (Oct 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Just how it used to be.



Either was neither


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You were holding the key with your eyebrow? That's some seriously bushy brow!



Not anymore ... boss plucks them for me !!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2016)

Brink said:


> Either was neither



Not specifically. But generally prior to 1804 the losing candidate was automatically the Veep. But there was indeed a Clinton Veep. George Clinton was TJ's choice for a veep after the 12th Amendment was ratified. During his 1st term his veep was Aaron Burr whom he did not like, although Burr killed Hamilton whom TJ liked even much much less, that would come later. 

For some really good reading, read about the election of 1800 when both TJ and Burr were tied in the electoral college, and how Burr was almost elected POTUS. Most people don't realize how juicy and wicked some of those races were. The election of 1800 was full of drama!


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 15, 2016)

It could be worse... Not sure how, but it could be worse!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 15, 2016)

Anyone but the witch. I cant even stand her voice, I swear when I don't see her but hear her she sounds like marge simpson. What she gets away with shows how rigged everything is, she should be in jail, you or I would be. The media is bought, and now so is the FBI and the judges. The only ones I see call her out are Trump, and Trey Gowdy. We are screwed either way, the middle class will be eliminated and it will just be the haves and have nots.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 15, 2016)

Every time I think I know who I'm going to vote for (it will never be Hillary) something even more outlandish happens or is said, so at this point I think I'm just going to write someone in.
In m election there are 4 candidates... Gail, Kevin, Brink or Henry. # of those 4 you know well enough to ponder. Think that through and you will find it much less frightening and equally as amusing as the current election.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2016)

I would vote for @Brink or Gail for certain. Not so sure about those other two nogoodniks though - a forum and hospital admin running the show?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 15, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Every time I think I know who I'm going to vote for (it will never be Hillary) something even more outlandish happens or is said, so at this point I think I'm just going to write someone in.
> In m election there are 4 candidates... Gail, Kevin, Brink or Henry. # of those 4 you know well enough to ponder. Think that through and you will find it much less frightening and equally as amusing as the current election.



And once again...

NO NEW YORKERS 2016

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 15, 2016)

Unlessssssss...

The fed has a bunch of go away $


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 15, 2016)

We already had Ronnie, and George and George, no reason Bonzo can't go to the Whitehouse!

From Da @Brink family album...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink (Oct 15, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> We already had Ronnie, and George and George, no reason Bonzo can't go to the Whitehouse!
> 
> From Da @Brink family album...
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha!


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Got my vote, looks like your pro-gun in that last pic!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> When someone turns against their friend or family member because of politics, nothing can be blamed except the small mind of that person.



Same goes for "religious" beliefs. Small minds. So you worship a god real, imagined, or otherwise and I don't. BFD. If you are in a ditch burning alive from a car wreck and I risk my life to save you, do you give a rip what I believe spiritually? I believe it's my responsibility to save your hypocritical ass and you credit the invisible god for sending an agnostic because your god works in so many mysterious ways, doesn't he . . . . 

That's not religion - that's just life. Beliefs are just opinions based mostly on environment and life experience. Deal with it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 15, 2016)

Did you just quote yourself? You may be ahead in Scott's writein race for the whitehouse with that kind of savvy political maneuvering!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2016)

Yes Doc, I quoted myself. I talk to myself, and answer myself too. 

Shut up Kevin, he's not interested in your psyche evaluation. Well, you don't know that smarty pants, he might be. Yeah, whatever.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Oct 16, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Got my vote, looks like your pro-gun in that last pic!



No, that's a Naugahydechimp multi-tool


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 16, 2016)

I find it amusing that not too long ago, the American public was laughing at Toronto's mayor Rob Ford. It seemed he was the joke of the political world with his crack smoking, drunken episodes etc. Rob Ford has NOTHING on the presidential candidates of the current political race. It's like a reality television program.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DKMD (Oct 16, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> I find it amusing that not too long ago, the American public was laughing at Toronto's mayor Rob Ford. It seemed he was the joke of the political world with his crack smoking, drunken episodes etc. Rob Ford has NOTHING on the presidential candidates of the current political race. It's like a reality television program.



Neither country can compete with Thailand... take a gander at their new king...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 16, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Neither country can compete with Thailand... take a gander at their new king...
> 
> View attachment 115103




That's nothing. Tattoos can be covered by a suit.......with the American candidates, you can't hide their flaws no matter how many suits they wear.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 16, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 16, 2016)

And, Thailand has us beat how???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2016)

I cannot imagine taking the job- every moment- every word- hell things you did not do but some one thought it up- your whole life analyzed -dissected. Your family- hell friends you cannot remember..... at least 50% of the people hate you............. no way in hell


Kenbo said:


> I find it amusing that not too long ago, the American public was laughing at Toronto's mayor Rob Ford. It seemed he was the joke of the political world with his crack smoking, drunken episodes etc. Rob Ford has NOTHING on the presidential candidates of the current political race. It's like a reality television program.



Yep and I sure you are overjoyed with PM tredau .............

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 16, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I cannot imagine taking the job- every moment- every word- hell things you did not do but some one thought it up- your whole life analyzed -dissected. Your family- hell friends you cannot remember..... at least 50% of the people hate you............. no way in hell
> 
> 
> Yep and I sure you are overjoyed with PM tredau .............





ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Touché. Trudeau is an absolute moron like his father and he needs to go. He's nothing but a Liberal sack of sh#%

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 16, 2016)

......but I digress........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Touché. Trudeau is an absolute moron like his father and he needs to go. He's nothing but a Liberal sack of sh#%



Sorry Ken, I could not resist- I had a feelin you really liked himmmm.  With social media- we probably could elect some one that had been dead for 20 yrs..........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Picked on or not, there's no excuse for Moochelle to dress like a Walmartian. At least one of her 100 or so personal assistants has to have told her that her attire is low life, tasteless, and tacky!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm a news junkie and watch CNN, BBC, MSNBC, and FOX. I seriously hate MSNBC and FOX because of their extreme bias but I watch them anyway to keep up w/ what everyone is saying. For several weeks now, I've felt exactly like how Trump has been shown in TIME magazine recently


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 16, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> I find it amusing that not too long ago, the American public was laughing at Toronto's mayor Rob Ford. It seemed he was the joke of the political world with his crack smoking, drunken episodes etc. Rob Ford has NOTHING on the presidential candidates of the current political race. It's like a reality television program.



Sorry @Kenbo but until you mentioned Rob Ford I'd never heard of him. I'm seriously wondering if those people who agreed with you had either, or just felt like making you think the American populace gives a rip about Canadian politics. Most of us don't pay attention to our own thugs, let alone a 3rd world backwater like Canada.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 16, 2016)

One of the sad things about being a news junkie is that I hear ALL of that crap. I'm very familiar w/ Ford, but wish I weren't.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2016)

Paul it's no wonder you're so grumpy ....


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Sorry @Kenbo but until you mentioned Rob Ford I'd never heard of him. I'm seriously wondering if those people who agreed with you had either, or just felt like making you think the American populace gives a rip about Canadian politics. Most of us don't pay attention to our own thugs, let alone a 3rd world backwater like Canada.




3rd world?!?!?!?!?! Holy bat guana balls!!!! I've been upgraded!!!!! Thanks @Kevin

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## phinds (Oct 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Paul it's no wonder you're so grumpy ....


Damn right. This is NOT a happy time to be a news junkie. I agree w/ you about the entertainment value of the whole mess, but I keep thinking about what it means for the country and then I'm not all that entertained.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2016)

phinds said:


> Damn right. This is NOT a happy time to be a news junkie. I agree w/ you about the entertainment value of the whole mess, but I keep thinking about what it means for the country and then I'm not all that entertained.



Used to bum me out too but I finally accepted the fact that I can't do anything about it and it won't ever change so I might as well look at it as the circus it is. The country as we know it is doomed.


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> When someone turns against their friend or family member because of politics, nothing can be blamed except the small mind of that person.




In my shop if "politics" debate starts, I kick everyone's ass out & close the place down!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2016)

This thread is a spoof thread guys. Things are getting too serious. No "serious" political content should be posted. It's just for blowing off a little steam and poking fun at the jerks. If we start posting serious political content the thread will have to go bye-bye. I didn't watch the video past 30 seconds - I can't stand watching politicians trying to be serious. They are all liars and scumbags. I don't know who this Trey guy is but I can guarantee he's a jerk just like all the rest. Let's cool it with the serious content - that makes it a political thread. As long as we're just taking lighthearted pot shots at the ass hats it's comedic relief.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 16, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Neither country can compete with Thailand... take a gander at their new king...
> 
> View attachment 115103



OUCH!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 18, 2016)

yes, let's all lighten up





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1260740477290970

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 18, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------

